# What games do you own?



## Delcatty (Jan 24, 2009)

If there is a thread just like this or similar to this then feel free to delete this.

Basically list the games that you have for all your consoles.

SNES (Super Nintendo Entertainment System)
Super Mario World
Super Mario World 2: Yoshi's Island
Super Mario Kart
Tetris 2
Killer Instinct
F-zero
Star Fox
Sim City
Flashback: Quest for Identity
Donkey Kong Country
Pilotwings

Nintendo 64
Super Mario 64 (Original and Virtual Console)
Mario Party 2
NBA Courtside 2
Goldeneye 007
PokÃ©mon Snap (Virtual Console)
PokÃ©mon Stadium (First Japanese release)
Super Smash Brothers
Dairantou Smash Brothers  (Japanese Version)
Hey you, Pikachu!
Mario Tennis
Mario Kart 64 (Virtual Console)
Turok 2
Paper Mario
Donkey Kong 64
Star Fox 64 (Virtual Console)

Playstation
Smackdown vs. Raw
Driver
Driver 2
Digimon Rumble Arena
Dragonball Z: Ultimate Battle 22
Inuyasha: A Feudal Fairytale

Playstation 2
Dragon Quest VIII: King's Curse
Inuyasha: Secret of cursed mask
Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 3
Naruto: Ultimate Ninja
Madden 2005

Gamecube
Resident Evil Zero
Freaky Flyers
Star Fox Adventures
Star Fox Assault
Super Smash Bros. Melee
Soul Calibur II
F-zero GX
Super Mario Sunshine
Paper Mario The Thousand-Year Door
Wario World
Mario Party 5
Donkey Konga 2
PokÃ©mon Channel
PokÃ©mon XD: Gale of Darkness
Animal Crossing
Tales of Symphonia
Tetris Worlds
Naruto: Clash of Ninja
Naruto: Clash of Ninja 2

Wii
Wii Sports
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2
Super Mario Galaxy
Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
PokÃ©mon Battle Revolution
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Mario Kart Wii
Elebits
Zack & Wiki Quest for Barbaros' Treasure
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Ice Climber (Virtual Console)
Xevious (Virtual Console)
Super Mario Bros. (Virtual Console)
Sonic the Hedgehog (Virtual Console)
The Legend of Zelda  (Virtual Console)

Gameboy 
Mole Mania

Gameboy Color
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
Hamtaro: Ham-Hams Unite!
PokÃ©mon Gold

Gameboy Advance
Hamtaro: Ham-Ham Heartbreak
PokÃ©mon Sapphire
PokÃ©mon Fire Red
Fire Emblem

Nintendo DS
Super Mario 64 DS
Mario Kart DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Puyo Pop Fever
PokÃ©mon Trozei
PokÃ©mon Mystery Dungeon Blue Rescue Team
PokÃ©mon Pearl
Kirby Super Star Ultra
Etrian Odyssey II: Heroes of Lagaard

Yeah, I mostly have Nintendo games so I don't know if you can really call me a gamer.


----------



## Holsety (Jan 25, 2009)

Wayyyyy too much to properly list, so I'll name the few I have installed on my computer and whatevers on my bookshelf
*
PC*
Command & Conquer
Command & Conquer Red Alert
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun (and Firestorm)
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 (and Yuri's Revenge)
Command & Conquer Renegade (fuck yeah I loved the online in this game)
Command & Conquer Generals
Command & Conquer 3
Homeworld
Homeworld 2
Ground Control II
Sins of a Solar Empire
Space Empires IV
Space Empires V
Civilization IV
Age of Empires III
Rollercoster Tycoon 1
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Star Wars: X-Wing Alliance
Star Wars: Empire at War
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Outcast
Star Wars: Jedi Knight: Jedi Academy
Star Wars Galaxies (quit before horrid expansions and combat revamp)
Counter Strike: Source
Day of Defeat: Source
Left 4 Dead
Half Life 2 (and episodes + mods like MINERVA: Metastasis)
Portal
Audiosurf
Garry's Mod
Halo
 Call of Duty 4
SimFarm (dont ask)
SimAnt (again, don't ask)
 The Sims 1
The Sims 2 (was meh compared to the first )
Sim City 1
Sim City 2
Sim City 3 (Unlimited whatever that means)
Sim City 4
Spore
*
Playstation 1*
Syphon Filter 1
Syphon Filter 2
Driver 1
Driver 2
(I had more but my brother stole it when he moved out, so those are the only 4 left on my shelf... But I remember Spyro, at least)

*Nintendo 64*
Golden Eye
Perfect Dark
Super Mario 64
Perfect Dark
Command & Conquer (yes, I have it for both)
Perfect Dark
Duke Fucking Nukem
Perfect Dark
Star Wars: Pod Racer
Perfect Dark
Star Fox 64
Perfect Dark
Super Smash Bros
Perfect Dark
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time

*Gameboy (Color)
*Most of these have disappeared but I do have my broken copy of Pokemon Gold and Blue left, as well as some Kirby game thats extremely faded so I cant make out which one...

*Gameboy Advance*
Fire Emblem 6 (original Japanese copy, nerdgasm. Fuuin no Tsurugi/Sword of Seals)
Fire Emblem 7 (Blazing Sword)
Fire Emblem 8 (Sacred Stones)
Advance Wars 1
Advance Wars 2
Golden Sun
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Sword of Mana

*Gamecube*
Star Fox Adventures
Luigi's Mansion
Super Smash Bros Melee
Animal Crossing
Pikmin
Fire Emblem 9 (Path of Radiance)
Soul Calibur 2
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Star Wars Rogue Squadron: Rebel Strike
Star Wars Rogue Squadron: Rogue Leader
Star Wars Bounty Hunter

*Xbox*
Ninja Gaiden
Ninja Gaiden Black
Halo (broken :S)
Halo 2
Battlefield: Modern Combat (awesome game)
Breakdown
Metal Gear Solid 2: Substance (someone shoot me)
Splinter Cell
Splinter Cell 2
Burnout 3
Fable: The Lost Chapters (yay $20 game)
Phatom Dust
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic
Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic II (R.I.P. great game series)
Star Wars: Republic Commando

*Nintendo DS*
Fire Emblem 11 (Shadow Dragon, European copy :S)
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Magnetica
Pokemon Diamond
Final Fantasy III

*Xbox 360*
Halo 3
Ninja Gaiden 2
Call of Duty 3 (ew)
Grand Theft Auto IV
Mass Effect
Prey

*Nintendo Wii*
Fire Emblem 10 (Radiant Dawn)
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy
Wii Fit (well this one is more my parents than me but whatever)
Resident Evil 4

*Emulated Games*
Fire Emblem 1 (NES)
Fire Emblem 2 (NES)
Fire Emblem 3 (SNES)
Fire Emblem 4 (SNES)
Fire Emblem 5 (SNES)
Chrono Trigger (SNES)
so yeah



Theres a ton more, especially for the Wii, Xbox, Xbox 360, PC, and Gamecube, but they're not on my shelf at the moment and I can't be assed to remember them... So I guess I'll edit them all in later >_>

and yes i like strategy games and star wars... and perfect dark


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 25, 2009)

*PC:*
Counter Strike Source
Counter Strike
StarCraft
Diablo 2
Need For Speed : Undercover *new*
Guild War
FarCry
Left4dead
Half life
Half life oposing force
HAlf life blueshift
Half Life 2
Half Life 2 Episode one
Half Life 2 DeadMatch
Ricochet
Team Fortress classic
Tem Fortress 2
Dark Messiah Of Might And Magic
Day Of Defeat
DeathMatch Classic
DeathMatch Source
Garry's Mod
I Have many more, but i cant remember name of the other XD

*Xbox 360*
GtaIV
Halo 3
Naruto Roan
Forza

*N64*
Perfect Dark
Goldeneye 007
Another james bond thingies
Turok 1
Turok 2
Turok 3
(Ive more but hell, idk were i stored em)


----------



## Estidel (Jan 25, 2009)

Being that my mother threw away my entire game collection so...all I have left is

SNES
Earthbound
Final Fantasy III
Chrono Trigger
Secret of Evermore
Super Mario World

N64
Goldeneye

Pathetic, I know. I wish I had told her that shit was worth something, or had been smart enough to take it with me when I moved out.


----------



## Lukar (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm tired as hell, so I'm just saying my 360 games:

*Xbox 360*
1) Lego Indiana Jones: The Original Adventures
2) Kung-Fu Panda
3) The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon
4) Banjo-Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts
5) Call of Duty 2
6) Halo 3*
7) Hexic HD
8 ) Sonic the Hedgehog (2006)

*Borrowing from a friend


----------



## AdventBahamut (Jan 25, 2009)

http://club.ign.com/b/list/custom?lid=100018&owner=Jac5232

Yeah, too many games to list so I'll just be posting my game collection via IGN.


----------



## ArcanumWolf (Jan 25, 2009)

*=Game Boy=*
Alleyway
Donkey Kong
Kirby's Dream Land
Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening
Metroid II
Pokemon Blue
Pokemon Silver
Star Wars: Return of the Jedi
Super Mario Land
Yoshi

*=Game Boy Advance=*
Bomberman Max 2: Blue Advance
Golden Sun: The Lost Age
Kirby & The Amazing Mirror
Legend of Zelda: The Minish Cap
Mega Man Zero 2
Metroid Fusion
Metroid Zero Mission
Phantasy Star Collection
Shining Soul II
Super Mario Advance 4: Super Mario Bros. 3
Sword of Mana

*=Nintendo DS=*
Castlevania [Dawn of Sorrow, Portrait of Ruin, and Order of Ecclesia]
Children of Mana
Final Fantasy III
Mario Kart DS
Metroid Prime: Hunters

*=Nintendo 64=*
007: The World is Not Enough
F-Zero X
Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask

*=Gamecube=*
F-Zero GX
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes

*=Playstation=*
Alundra
Alundra 2
Azure Dreams
Breath of Fire III
Breath of Fire IV
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Final Fantasy [Origins, Chronicles, Anthology, and IX]
Kartia: The Word of Fate
Legend of Mana
Mega Man X 4
Mega Man X 6
SaGa Frontier
Tenchu 2
Xenogears

*=Playstation 2=*
Atelier Iris 2: The Azoth of Destiny
Castlevania: Curse of Darkness
Dark Cloud 2
.hack//Infection
Dragon Quest VIII
Legaia 2
Makai Kingdom
Medal of Honor: Frontline
Nightmare of Druaga, The
Okami
Persona 4
Star Ocean 3: Til the End of Time
Suikoden IV
Tribes Aerial Assault
Unlimited SaGa (which I really plan on getting rid of)
Ys: The Ark of Napishtim

*=PC=*
Command & Conquer: Renegade
Command & Conquer: Tiberian Sun (w/Firestorm)
Diablo
Diablo II: Lord of Destruction
Oni


----------



## Runefox (Jan 26, 2009)

I *THINK* this is all of 'em. I'm probably missing a lot of them. It should be noted that I still have all of these games and consoles and that they all work.

*Sega Master System*

Snail Maze (built in)!
Hang-On/Safari Hunt
Gangster Town
Global Defense
Altered Beast
Shinobi
After Burner
Double Dragon
Thunderblade
Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?
Great Golf
World Grand Prix
OutRun
Battle OutRun
Choplifter

*NES*

Super Mario Bros 3
Dr. Mario
Monopoly
Jeopardy
Wheel of Fortune
S.C.A.T. - Special Cybernetic Attack Team
Toobin'
Gauntlet (Tengen black cart)
Anticipation
Pictionary
Eliminator Boat Duel
Paperboy
Home Alone
Home Alone 2: Lost in New York
Action 52 (... Gave me nightmares, it did. Wish I didn't give it away now though)
Silent Service
Bad Street Brawler
DÃ©ja Vu
Kings of the Beach (AWESOME game)
Blades of Steel
Wayne Gretzky's Hockey
Track & Field (with mat)
Bases Loaded 4
Batman
Batman Returns
Casino Kid
Ikari III - The Rescue
Base Wars
Mega Man 3
Lunar Pool
Metroid
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles

*Sega Game Gear*

Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic the Hedgehog 2
Ayrton Senna's Super Monaco GP 2
Columns

*Turbo Grafx 16*

Keith Courage in Alpha Zones
Vigilante

*Sega Genesis*

Ghostbusters
Super Monaco GP
ESWAT - City Under Siege
Jurassic Park
Jurassic Park: Rampage Edition
Mortal Kombat 3
Mortal Kombat 3 Ultimate
Double Dragon 3 - The Arcade Game
Aladdin
Road Rash 3

*Super Nintendo*

Super Mario All Stars
Mario Paint
The Legend of Zelda - Link to the Past
Out of This World

*Playstation*

Air Combat
Ace Combat 3 - Electrosphere
Eagle One: Harrier Attack

*Nintendo 64*

Goldeneye 007
Super Smash Bros (best version by far)
Diddy Kong Racing
Command & Conquer 64
Perfect Dark

*Sega Dreamcast*

Sonic Adventure Limited Edition
Sonic Adventure 2
Air Force Delta
Aerowings
Flag to Flag
D2

*Playstation 2*

Ace Combat 04 - Shattered Skies
Ace Combat 5 - The Unsung War
Ace Combat Zero - The Belkan War
Lethal Skies II
Heatseeker
Mega Man X Collection
Guilty Gear XX Accent Core

*Playstation Portable*

Ace Combat X - Skies of Deception
Castlevania - The Dracula X Chronicles
Daxter
Mega Man: Maverick Hunter X
Mega Man: Powered Up!

*Nintendo DS*

Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
Glory Days 2
Castlevania - Order of Ecclesia

*X-Box 360*

Ace Combat 6 - Fires of Liberation
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare (missing)
Over G Fighters
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (XBLA)
Worms (XBLA)
Geometry Wars (XBLA)
Ultimate MK3 (XBLA)

*Playstation 3*

Metal Gear Solid 4 - Guns of the Patriots

*PC*

Sierra Pro Pilot '97
Jetfighter III Platinum Edition
Jetfighter: Full Burn
Jetfighter IV: Fortress America
F-22 Air Dominance Fighter
F-22 Lightning III
Delta Force
Jane's ATF
Jane's Fighers Anthology
Jane's 688i
Jane's Fleet Commander
Jane's F/A-18
Jane's World War II Fighters
Road Rash
Need for Speed: SE (Windows version)
Duke Nukem 3D (1.3d) + Duke Nukem 1+2
Black Knight: Marine Strike Fighter
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Rogue Spear
Carmageddon
Test Drive 5
Mechwarrior 2
Mechwarrior 3
Command & Conquer Gold (Windows version) + Covert Operations
Command & Conquer Generals + Zero Hour
Command & Conquer - The First Decade (every game before Command & Conquer 3)
Command & Conquer 3 - Tiberium Wars + Kane's Wrath
NHL 2002
Company of Heroes
F.E.A.R. + Extraction Point + Perseus Mandate
War Rock
Overlord
ArmA Gold
IL-2 Sturmovik: Forgotten Battles
Phantasy Star Universe - Ambition of the Illuminus
Grim Fandango
Full Throttle
Audiosurf (Steam)
Counterstrike: Source (Steam)
Portal (Steam)
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl (Steam)
Defcon (Steam)
Deus Ex: GotY Edition (Steam)
Ultimate Doom + Master Levels of Doom (Steam)
Doom 2 (Steam)
Doom 3 + Resurrection of Evil (Steam)
Final Doom (Steam)
Garry's Mod (Steam)
Half-Life (Steam)
Half-Life 2 (Steam)
Half-Life: Blue Shift (Steam)
Heretic: Shadow of the Serpent Riders (Steam)
Hexen + Deathkings of the Dark Citadel (Steam)
Hexen 2 (Steam)
Half-Life: Opposing Force (Steam)
Quake + Scourge of Armagon + Dissolution of Eternity (Steam)
Quake 2 + Ground Zero + The Reckoning (Steam)
Quake 3 Arena + Team Arena (Steam)
Red Orchestra (Steam)
Return to Castle Wolfenstein (Steam)
Team Fortress Classic (Steam)
Unreal Gold (Steam)
Unreal II: The Awakening (Steam)
Unreal Tournament (Steam)
Unreal Tournament 2004 (Steam)
Unreal Tournament 3 (Steam)
Uplink (Steam)
Wolfenstein 3D + Spear of Destiny (Steam)

It should be mentioned that I do have many more, though I don't technically "own" them =D; Abandonware!


----------



## Snack (Jan 26, 2009)

N64:
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: The Ocarina of Time
Pokemon Snap

PS:
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX

PS2:
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII

PS3:
Metal Gear Solid 4

Xbox 360:
Bioshock
Battlefield: Bad Company
Soul Calibur IV
Grand Theft Auto IV
Mass Effect
Gears of War (I FEKKING HATE THIS GAME)
Virtua Fighter V
Halo 3
Oblivion
Guitar Hero III
Guitar Hero World Tour
The Orange Box
Fallout 3
Left 4 Dead
Banjo Kazooie: Nuts and Bolts
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty: World at War



I have many, many more. There is just too many to list.


----------



## Riptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Er, are we only allowed to list games we actually physically own, or can we name our ROMs, too? I have a lot of ROMs.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2009)

Too many.  Some of which are in my possession illegally, technically.


----------



## DragonRift (Jan 26, 2009)

Honestly, the list would be over twice this size if I put them ALL on here, so I'm just gonna do Cube, Wii, PS1~3, and XBOX 360:

*GameCube*
Animal Crossing
Beyond Good & Evil
Eternal Darkness: Sanity's Requiem
The Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker
Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
Mario Kart: Double-Dash
Mega Man Anniversary Collection
Metal Gear Solid: The Twin Snakes
Metroid Prime
Metroid Prime 2: Echoes
Paper Mario: The Thousand-Year Door
Prince of Persia: The Sands of Time
Resident Evil
Resident Evil 0
Resident Evil 4
Star Fox Adventures
Star Fox Assault
Star Wars Rogue Squadron II: Rogue Leader
Star Wars Rogue Squadron III: Rebel Strike
Super Mario Sunshine
Super Smash Bros. Melee

*Wii*
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Mario Kart Wii
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros. Brawl

*PlayStation*
Alundra
Beyond the Beyond
Breath of Fire III
Breath of Fire IV
Castlevania: Chronicles
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night
Chrono Cross
Dino Crisis
Dragon Warrior VII
Einhander
Final Fantasy VII
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy Anthology
Final Fantasy Chronicles
Final Fantasy Origins
Final Fantasy Tactics
Front Mission 3
Grandia
Legend of Dragoon
Legend of Mana
Lunar: Silver Star Story
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue Story
Mega Man X4
Mega Man X5
Mega Man X6
Metal Gear Solid
Myst
Oddworld: Abe's Odysee
Ogre Battle
Parasite Eve
Parasite Eve II
SaGa Frontier II
Silent Hill
Spyro: Year of the Dragon
Star Ocean: The Second Story
Street Fighter Alpha 3
Street Fighter Collection
Threads of Fate
Vagrant Story
Valkyrie Profile
Wild ARMS
Wild ARMS 2
Xenogears

*PlayStation 2*
Atelier Iris: Eternal Mana
The Bouncer
Castlevania: Lament of Innocence
Castlevania: Curse of Darkness
Disgaea: Hour of Darkness
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy X-2
Final Fantasy XII
Front Mission 4
Gauntlet: Dark Legacy
God of War
God of War II
Grand Theft Auto III
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Grandia III
Indigo Prophecy
Jak and Daxter
Jak II
Jak 3
Kingdom Hearts
Kingdom Hearts II
La Pucelle Tactics
Makai Kingdom
The Mark of Kri
Metal Gear Solid 2: Sons of Liberty
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater
Metal Gear Solid 3: Subsistence
Odin Sphere
Okami
Phantom Brave
Radiata Stories
Ratchet & Clank
Ratchet & Clank: Going Commando
Ratchet & Clank: Up Your Arsenal
Ratchet: Deadlocked
Red Faction
Rise of the Kasai
Rogue Galaxy
Shadow Hearts
Shadow Hearts: Covenant
Shadow Hearts: From the New World
Shin Megami Tensei: Persona 3
Silent Hill 2
Silent Hill 3
Silent Hill 4: The Room
Sly Cooper and the Thievius Raccoonus
Sly 2: Band of Thieves
Sly 3: Honor Among Thieves
Star Ocean: Til the End of Time
Street Fighter Anniversary Collection
Suikoden III
Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria
Winback: Covert Ops
Xenosaga Episode I: Der Wille zur Macht
Xenosaga Episode II: Jenseits von Gut und Bose
Xenosaga Episode III: Also Spracht Zarathustra

*PlayStation 3*
Dead Space
Grand Theft Auto IV
Heavenly Sword
Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots
Ninja Gaiden Î£
Ratchet & Clank Future: Tools of Destruction
Resistance: Fall of Man
Silent Hill: Homecoming

*XBOX 360*
Assassin's Creed
BioShock
Blue Dragon
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Condemned: Criminal Origins
Condemned 2: Bloodshot
Dead Rising
Eternal Sonata
Fable II
Fallout 3
Gears of War
Gears of War 2
Halo 3
Infinite Undiscovery
Kameo: Elements of Power
Left 4 Dead
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Lost Odyssey
Lost Planet: Extreme Condition
Mass Effect
Ninja Gaiden II
Perfect Dark Zero
Saints Row 2
SoulCalibur IV
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Tales of Vesperia
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six: Vegas
Tom Clancy's Splinter Cell: Double Agent
Viva Pinata


----------



## AlexX (Jan 26, 2009)

For most consoles I'm pretty much taking an "off the top of my head" estimate and are likely nowhere near by actual library (especially for the GB/A/C, and NES) and am omitting any and all ROMs I may or may not have...

NES:
Super Mario Bros/Duck Hunt
Dr. Mario
Bucky O'Hare

Genesis:
Sonic the Hedgehog
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Sonic & Knuckles
Dr. Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine

N64:
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64
Diddy Kong Racing
Harvest Moon 64
Star Wars Episode 1: Racer
Pokemon Stadium 2
Mario Party
Super Smash Bros

Gamecube:
Luigi's Mansion
Zelda: Wind Waker
Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance
Viewtiful Joe
Viewtiful Joe 2
Animal Crossing
Starfox Adventures: Dinosaur Planet
Mario Kart: Double Dash
Tales of Symphonia
Skies of Arcadia
Super Smash Bros Melee
Sonic Adventure 2: Battle
Sonic Adventure DX (Director's Cut)
Sonic Heroes
Sonic Mega Collection
Sonic Gems Collection
Megaman X: Command Mission
Megaman Anniversary Collection

Wii:
Super Smash Bros Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy
Trauma Center: Second Opinion
Super Paper Mario
Pokemon Battle Revolution
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn

Game Boy:
Super Mario Land
Tetris
Pokemon Blue and Yellow
Itchy and Scratchy's Minature Golf Madness
Powerpuff Girls: Battle Him (which refers to the PPG villain "Him")
Harvest Moon

Game Boy Color:
Dragon Warrior 1 & 2
Dragon Warrior 3
Pokemon Silver, and Gold
Warlocked

Game Boy Advance:
Final Fantasy Tactics Advance
Klonoa 2: Dream Champ Tournament
Final Fantasy 1 & 2: Dawn of Souls
Megaman Zero 3
Megaman Zero 4
Megaman Battle Network 4: Blue Moon
Megaman Battle Network 5: Team Colonel
Megaman Battle Network 6: Cybeast Falzar
Zelda: Minish Cap
Fire Emblem: The Sacred Stones
Advance Wars
Advance Wars 2: Black Hole Rising
Hamtaro: Ham Ham Heartbreak
Pokemon Sapphire
Sonic Advance
Sonic Advance 3

DS:
Super Mario 64 DS
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Team
Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney
New Super Mario Bros
Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
Advance Wars: Days of Ruin
Pokemon Diamond
Starfox Command
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon 2: Explorers of Darkness

PC:
Age of Wonders (IF I EVER FIND THE DAMN CD AGAIN)
Age of Wonders: Shadow Magic
Cave Story
Shoddybattle (if that counts...)
Shin Megami Tensei: Imagine Online (if it counts... I had to download the client)
Embodiment of Scarlet Devil
Perfect Cherry Blossom
Imperishable Night
Mountain of Faith
Subterranian Animism
Scarlet Weather Rhapsody


----------



## Runefox (Jan 26, 2009)

Well, if we were talking ROMs, I may or may not have a list rather longer than the forum would allow me to post. By an order of magnitude, more than likely. And may or may not also be admitting very vocally and very specifically to software piracy, or at least, to the extent that each company cares about each title, and minus the titles I own.


----------



## Nakhi (Jan 26, 2009)

PC:
TES III: Morrowind
Galactic Civilzations 2
Civilization 4 + All Expansions
Risk II
Call of Duty 1
Metal Gear Solid
Space Empires V
The Movies

Xbox:
Halo
Halo 2
Halo 3
Call of Duty 3
Call of Duty 4
Ace Combat 6
Battlefield 2: Modern Combat
EndWar
Ghost Recon: Advanced Warfare
GRAW 2
Fable 2
Saint's Row
Grand Theft Auto 4
The Outfit
Need for Speed Carbon
Test Drive Unlimited
Mercenaries 2


----------



## Loarx12 (Jan 26, 2009)

uhh well:
Command & Conquer
Command & Conquer Red Alert
Command & Conquer Tiberian Sun (and Firestorm)
Command & Conquer Red Alert 2 (and Yuri's Revenge)
Command & Conquer Renegade (fuck yeah I loved the online in this game)
Command & Conquer Generals
Command & Conquer 3
Team fortress 2 
Gmod
Bryce 5.5
360:
Orange box
Left 4 dead
Cod WaW
Cod 4
halo 3 (SUCKS ASS)
The outfit 
Lost planet
BioShock
dont have very much, but i love the games i have (except halo3)  and love the series


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 26, 2009)

PC
Monster Truck Madness 2
4x4 Evolution 
4x4 Evolution 2
1nsane
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto Vice City

PS2
Corvette Evolution GT
DT Racer
Driv3r
Flatout
Grand Theft Auto Liberty City Stories
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Grand Theft Auto Vice City Stories
Gran Turismo 4
Guitar Hero 1 
Guitar Hero 2
Jeep: Thrills
Juiced
L.A. Rush
Need For Speed Carbon
Need For Speed Most Wanted
Need For Speed Pro Street
Need For Speed Underground
Need For Speed Underground 2
NFL Street
NFL Street 3
Psi-Ops: The Mindgate Conspiracy
Scarface: The World Is Yours
Smuggler's Run
Smuggler's Run 2: Hostile Territory
Socom 3 US Navy Seals
SRS: Street Racing Syndicate
Stuntman
Toca Race Driver 3
Tokyo Extreme Racer
Tokyo Extreme Racer 3
Tokyo Extreme Racer Drift
Tokyo Extreme Racer Drift 2
Transformers: The Game
True Crime New York City

N64 
Army Men: Sarge's Heroes
California Speed
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Destruction Derby 64
Diddy Kong Racing
Goldeneye 007
Hot Wheels Turbo Racing
Lego Racers
Mario 64
Monster Truck Madness 64'
Off Road Challenge
Pokemon Stadium
Re-Volt
Super Smash Bros
Vigilante 8
Vigilante 8 Second Offense


I also got a Sega Saturn but can't remember what games I have for it since it's at my grandpa's house.


----------



## pheonix (Jan 26, 2009)

*PC
*FF7

*DS
*Pokemon Diamond

*Gameboy Advance*
Golden Sun
*
NES*
Super Mario Brothers
Super Mario Bros 3
Fire Emblem Gaiden
Life force
Crystalis
Mission Impossible
Marble Madness
Zelda
Zelda 2 Links Adventure

*SNES
*7th saga
Starfox
Claymates
Super Mario Allstars
Super Mario World
Yoshis Island
pacman 2
Secret of Evermore

*N64
*Tony Hawks Pro Skater 2
Jet Force Gemini
Kirby 64
007 gonldeneye
Extreme G 2
Zelda Majoras Mask

*Gamecube*
Starfox Adventures
Extreme G 3
Super smash bros melee (was stolen but will buy again)
Zelda collectors edition
Resident Evil 4 (Stolen as well)
Soul Caliber 2

*PS2
*Ghost Recon: Advanced War Fighter (stolen but will buy again)
Katamari Damacy (stolen as well)
Tekken 5 (stolen as well)
Final Fantasy XII (stolen as well)
Guilty gear
Marval vs Capcom
Way of the Samurai
GTA San Andreas 

*Xbox
*Halo
Halo 2

I don't even have the Xbox to play them. >.>


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Jan 26, 2009)

way too many to list them

also, I'm too lazy


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 26, 2009)

Damn.  Well, I will list the ones I actually play.  X3

*PlayStation3*
- Call of Duty: World at War
- Soul Calibur 4
- Grand Theft Auto 4
- Metal Gear Solid 4
- Gundam: Crossfire

*Xbox 360*
- Call of Duty: World at War
- Halo 3
- Soul Calibur 4
- Star Wars Battlefront II

*Wii*
- Smash Bros Brawl


----------



## Icen (Jan 26, 2009)

Atari (the second version that my brother owned at age 8; he is 28 now):
-Too many to name. We have PacMan, Pitfall, ET, and too many others

Gameboy Color (lol that's mine):
-102 Dalmatians
-Dogz
-Catz
-The first Harry Potter game
-Harvest Moon (forgot which one)
-Kirby Tilt and Tumble
-Super Mario Brothers Deluxe (the Luigi levels are hard!)

X-box 360:
-Rock Band 2 <333
-LEFT 4 DEAD!! <333333333

PC (current):
-The Sims 2 (and the Pets expansion pack)
-Dogz 5 and Catz 5 (I used to have 4 as a child and I had to get 5 because I love it D=)

We'll leave out the MS-Dos and Windows 95 games.


----------



## Ren-Raku (Jan 26, 2009)

I can honestly say that I have over 1000 games all told.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 26, 2009)

A LOT, bite me for not wanting to go list them all right now.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 26, 2009)

All of them?

Haha, you jest good sir.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Jan 26, 2009)

I used to had ALL THE GAMES but a choclar man breaked into my house and stoled them to buy drogs LOL


----------



## â„¢-Daley Leungsangnam475-â„¢ (Jan 26, 2009)

PS1:
Bomberman Fantasy Race
Crash Team Racing
Player Manager 2000

PS2:
Alex Ferguson's Player Manager 2001
Crash Nitro Kart
Crash TwinSanity
Crash Tag Team Racing
Crash Of The Titans
Crash: Mind Over Mutants
Premier Manager 05/06
Premier Manager 08
Premier Manager 09
Sonic Riders - Zero Gravity
Total Club Manager 2004

DS:
Bomberman DS
Mario Kart DS

GBA:
Bomberman Tournament
FIFA 04

PC:
Championship Manager 99/00
Grand Prix 2 (twice)
FIFA 97
Ultimate Soccer Manager 98/99 Season Edition


----------



## X (Jan 26, 2009)

the orange box (steam)
audiosurf (steam)
garrys mod (steam)
counter strike: source (steam)
the orange box (ps3)
super smash bros. brawl (wii)
resident evil 4 (wii)
the godfather blackhand edition (wii)
a bunch of assorted gamecube games i cant remember at the moment.


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jan 26, 2009)

PSP:
Daxter
Secret Agent Clank
Crash of the Titans
Crash Tag Team Racing
Harry Potter and the Order of the Phoenix
Over the Hedge Hammy goes nuts (don't ask why)
Lemmings
Lego Star Wars II: The Original Trilogy
Spyro the Dragon (dl off the PSN)
Star Wars Battlefront II
Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squadron

PS3:
LittleBigPlanet
Mirror's Edge
Lego Star Wars: The Complete Saga
Lego Indy
Ratchet and Clank Future titles (don't forget Q4B)
The Force Unleashed
Spiderman 3
Assassin's Creed
flOw (dl off PSN)
PixelJunkEden (dl off PSN)

Wii
Twilight Princess
Wii Play and Sports

Gameboy Advance
Lego Star Wars


----------



## lilEmber (Jan 26, 2009)

*PlayStation 2*

The Legend of Spyro the Eternal Night
SOCOM: US Navy SEALs
SOCOM: US Navy SEALs 2
SOCOM: US Navy SEALs 3
SOCOM: US Navy SEALs Combined Assault
Metal Gear Solid 2 Substance
Metal Gear Solid 3
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
I had a lot more, but I no longer even own a PS2 so I sold them or gave them away.

*Xbox*


Halo: Combat Evolved
Halo: 2
Again, had more but no longer played them so got rid of them.

*Xbox 360*

Halo 3
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Grand Theft Auto 4
Assassins Creed
Battlefield: Bad Company
Mirrors Edge
Battlefield: Modern Warfare
Had a bunch of others but as time goes on and I no longer play them I sell them to get games I will play.

*PC*

Far Cry 2
World in Conflict
Battlefield: 1942
Battlefield: 1942 Road to Rome
Battlefield: 1942 Secret Weapons of WWII
Battlefield: Vietnam Redux
Battlefield: 2
Battlefield: 2 Special Forces
Battlefield: 2 Armored Fury
Battlefield: 2 Euro Force
Battlefield: 2142
Battlefield: 2142 Northern Strike
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault Spearhead
Medal of Honor: Allied Assault Breakthrough
Soldier of Fortune Platinum Edition
Soldier of Fortune 2: Double Helix
Call of Duty 4 _(Steam)_
Counter-Strike: Source _(Steam)_
Red Orchestra _(Steam)_
Team Fortress 2 _(Steam)_
Day of Defeat: Source _(Steam)_
Garry's Mod _(Steam)_
Half Life 2 _(Steam)_
Half Life 2: Deathmatch _(Steam)_
Half Life 2: Episode One _(Steam)_
Half Life 2: Episode Two _(Steam)_
Half Life 2: Lost Coast _(Steam)_
Portal _(Steam)_
Flatout 2
Oblivion
Oblivion: Shivering Isles
Quake 4
Call of Duty 2
Max Payne
Max Payne 2
Spore
Sniper Elite

I also have a bunch that...let's say I didn't pay for, so I won't count. :3


----------



## SomyWulf (Feb 1, 2009)

*PS3:*
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare
Battlefield Badcompany
Fallout 3
Oblivion: GOTY
Resistance: FOM
MGS 4
Ratchet & Clank: ToD & QFB
GTA IV

*PSP:*
all games suck

*PS2:*
only 7 left 



plan on getting more games soon


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Feb 1, 2009)

Just the ones I got after 2006:
*
PC:*
Unreal Tournament 3
F.E.A.R. + All it's expansions
Gears of War
S.T.A.L.K.E.R. + Clear Sky
Various Tom Clancy Games
Team Fortress 2 (As soon as I get my broken-into account back <<)

*PS2:*
Killzone
Silent Hill 3

*PS3:*
Oblivion: GOTY
Resistance: Fall Of Man
Dead Space
Motorstorm
Ratchet & Clank: Tools Of Destruction

*Xbox360:*
Broken, in my garage.

*DS:*
Boring. I sold the games I had at the beginning of the year and pulled it apart for fun. x:


----------



## Starwind87 (Feb 1, 2009)

PC-
Call of Duty
Call of Duty 4
Call of Duty: World at War
Quake 4
The Ultimate Doom
Doom II
Final Doom
Doom 3
World of Warcraft
World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade
World of Warcraft: Wrath of The Lich King
Warhammer Online: The Age of Reckoning
EverQuest 2
Unreal Tournament GOTY Edition
Unreal Tournament 2004
Battlefield 2142
Battlefield 1942
Battlefield 2
The Elder Scrolls III: Morrowind
The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion
Half Life
Half Life: Source
Half Life: Blue Shift
Half Life: Opposing Force
Half Life Deathmatch: Source
Team Fortress Classic
Team Fortress 2
Counter Strike
Counter Strike: Source
Half Life 2
Half Life 2: Episode 1
Half Life 2: Episode 2
Left 4 Dead
Audiosurf
Dark Age of Camelot
Dark Age of Camelot: The Shrouded Isles
Dark Age of Camelot: Trials of Atlantis
Fable: The Lost Chapters
Resident Evil 4
Neverwinter Nights
Starcraft
Starcraft: The Brood War
Diablo
Diablo II
Diablo II: The Lord of Destruction
Portal
Far Cry
Crysis
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines
Aliens vs. Predator 2

Countless console games over the years, but I've sold most of them to gamestop whenever I got rid of the system they were on. Now I just have a few random PS2 and Xbox games with my favorite old PS1 games.


----------



## mrredfox (Feb 1, 2009)

PC:
Half life
Half life 2
Half life 2 episode 1
Half life 2 episode 2
Portal
Team Fortress
Team Fortress 2
Counter strike 1.6
Counter strike source
Counter strike condition zero
peggle
Hitman 1
Hitman 2
Hitman 3
Call of duty1
Call of duty 4
Call of duty world at war
Guitar hero 3
Assasins creed
Splinter cell double agent
Crysis
Crysis warhead
Command and conquer 3
Command and conquer
Age of empires 3
Empire earth 3
Tomb raider anniversary
Max payne
Tabula rasa
Battlefiield 2
The sims COMPLETE S1 GAMES boxeset (6 games)
Ghost recon
The movies
Gears of war
Rome: total war
Rome: total war allexander expantion
Day of defeat
Day of defeat source
Deathmatch clasic
Half life 2 lost coast
Half life deathmatch source
Half life source
swat 3
Riochet
Command and conquer red alert
Command and conquer tiberian sun
Command and conquer renegade
Command and conquer red alert 2
Command and conquer generals
Command and conquer zero hour
Command and conquer 3 kanes edition


PSP GAMES:
Tomb raider legend
Test drive unlimited
metal gear acid
grand theft auto
king kong
socom 2
metal of honour heros 
midnight club dub edition
GTA liberty city stories
GTA vice city stories


----------



## Lurgen Gaato (Feb 1, 2009)

PC:
Age of mythology + Titan
Audiosurf _*(steam)*_
Battlefield 2
Battlefield 2142 + north pack
Brothers In Arms Hell's Highway
Call of Duty 2 _*(steam)*_
Call of Duty: World at War
Call of Duty 4 
Counter-Strike: Source  _*(steam)*_
Day of Deafeat: Source _*(steam)*_
Dead Space
Doom 3 _*(steam)*_
Fallout 3
GMod _*(steam)*_
GTAIV
Guild Wars + Nightfall, Eye of The North
Half-Life Series _*(steam)*_
Left 4 Dead _*(steam)*_
Mass Effect
The Longest Journey _*(steam)*_
Oddworld _*(steam)*_
Psychonuts_* (steam)*_
Quake 3 Arena _*(steam)*_
Red Orchestra _*(steam)*_
Return to Castle Wolfenstein _*(steam)*_
SPORE
STALKER: Clear Sky 
STALKER: Shadow of Chernobyl _*(steam)*_
Savage 2: A tortured Soul _*(steam)*_
Team Fortress 2 _*(steam)*_
The Witcher
Titan Quest + Immortal throne _*(steam)*_
TrackMania United Forever _*(steam)*_
World of Goo _*(steam)*

_Steam is hurting my wallet_...
_I have more games from steam
http://steamcommunity.com/id/freecakepsd/games


----------



## The Wave (Feb 1, 2009)

Gameboy (Color):

Pokemon Red
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Seasons
The Legend of Zelda: Oracle of Ages


Gameboy Advance:

Ecks vs. Sever
Final Fight One
Harry Potter: The Prisoner of Azkaban
Jackie Chan Adventures
Medabots AX: Rokusho
Medal of Honor: Infiltrator
Pokemon Firered
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Red Rescue Team
Pokemon Pinball: Ruby&Sapphire
Pokemon Ruby
The Lord of the Rings: The Two Towes


Gamecube:

Final Fantasy: Crystal Cronicles
Pokemon: Coloseum
Super Smash Bros. Melee


DS:

Another Code: Two Memories
Final Fantasy IV
Harry Potter: The Goblet of Fire
Nintendogs
Pokemon Dash
Pokemon Diamond
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Darkness


PC:

Battlefield 2
Brothers in Arms: Road to Hill 30
Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
Call of Duty
Call of Duty: United Offensive
Call of Duty 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare
Call of Duty: World at War
Command & Conquer: The First Decade
Fallout 3
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
Prince of Persia: Trilogy (Sands of Time, Warrior Within and The Two Thrones)
Star Wars: Empire at War
Star Wars Empire at War: Forces of Corruption
Star Wars: The Best of PC
Tomb Raider: Collection (TR1 till TR: Angel of Darkness)
Tomb Raider Legend
Tomb Raider Underworld
Unreal Anthology
Unreal Tournament III
Zoo Tycoon
Zoo Tycoon 2


PSP:

Brothers in Arms: D-Day
Call of Duty: Roads to Victory
Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
Medal of Honor: Heroes
MediEvil: Resurrection
Socom U.S. Navy Seals 2: Fireteam Bravo
Star Wars: Battlefront 2
Star Wars Battlefront: Renegade Squardon
Star Wars: Lethal Alliance
The Godfather
The Lord of the Rings: Tactics
The Sims 2
The Sims 2: Pets


Wii:

Alone in the Dark
Bully: Scholarship Edition
Call of Duty 3
Guitar Hero III: Legends of Rock
Guitar Hero World Tour
Mario Kart Wii
Medal of Honor: Heroes 2
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
Resident Evil 4
Star Wars: The Force Unleashed
Super Mario Galaxy
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
Tomb Raider Anniversary
Some VC games


I probably have more games somewhere lost.


----------

